# is this a good deal?



## skinne (Dec 20, 2000)

im looking at new quads and i was just wondering if anybody thinks this is a good deal. a 02 suzuki vinsion 4x4 with 35 miles for 6000 out the door. i just wanted a little feedback if possiable and if anybody owns 1 how due you like it? thanks for the help.


----------

